# Need help with a motor wiring



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

You might check this site out:

http://www.cartszone.com/golf-cart-electric-motors.html


----------



## DaElectric (Jul 26, 2007)

Nope saw no kind of wiring diagram.


----------



## vpoppv (Jul 27, 2009)

I have the exact same motor! I don't know anything about it though, except that it needs a bearing on the other end to hold the armature in place (I just couldn't pass up a $20 electric motor); I got it to turn a little by putting power to A1 and S2, and wiring A2 directly to S1 (any wire will do for a simple test), but without that bearing to hold the armature in place, I wouldn't leave it on more than a few seconds.
Here's a good video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkmkzr2k77s&feature=related


----------



## DaElectric (Jul 26, 2007)

ok thanks I will give it a try. Will post some pics of how I did the differential end as well.
Good job on yours.


----------



## DaElectric (Jul 26, 2007)

Ok here are some picks of how I handled the differential end of the motor.


Here you can barely see the inside lip of the plate.









On my motor there was a female splined shaft, so I just found a 3/4" shaft and had it machined down to where it would press fit down into the splines. I then just welded it into place. 









And here is the finished piece. To attach to the kart I am going to use longer bolts and make something all them can go through. I dont have the bolts on the side like some motors do .


----------

